# Bowfishing arrow rest question?



## bowfish hunter (Feb 23, 2011)

Alright after loosing my last bow during a bowfishing accident Iam setting up another bow. Iam looking at abunch of diffrent rest.  So my question is which rest do yall like best?

Thanks,Kevin


----------



## Michael (Feb 23, 2011)

Most simply make a rest out of liquid steel.


----------



## BowShot (Feb 23, 2011)

I personally like the bowfishing wisker biscuits cause your arrow will never fall off


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 23, 2011)

Wave roller for me.  The one with the high guards on either side that keep your arrow in place.


----------



## markland (Feb 24, 2011)

Muzzy Fish Hook


----------



## FERAL ONE (Feb 24, 2011)

fish hook on one, liquid steel on the other !


----------

